# Wet on wet ink sticking to bottom of screen



## Scotten (May 17, 2010)

I am printing a 6 color job. It has a white underbase with 5 colors on top. Plastisol inks.
White on 160 mesh
Tan:160
Yellow: 160
Orange: 160
Red: 255
Black: 125
I lay down the underboss with 2 strokes and flash cure. I want to print wet on wet but some the red color (on the 255 mesh) does not release well and "snaps". The black does the same which creates a terrible ghosting image. 
I do not have a tensionometer so I cannot tell you what tension my screens have. I am using 20 x30 alum and 20 x 30 wood.
I am planning on now burning a new black screen in a higher mesh to see if that helps.
I use a normal back flood stroke and usually 2 print strokes pushing. 
Would adding a flow additive help? 
I adjusted off contact higher and made sure I had enough adhesive. 

Any thoughts? Thank you in advance.
I will try and post a picture


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you printing this on a manual or automatic? It sounds like either your base is too tacky and sticking to the screen or its just peeling too fast(I'm leaning towards your base being tacky). You may need to let the ink cool down more before printing your colors. They also sell a silicone spray that you can spray on the backs of the screens to help with sticking.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

How many stations/platens, do you have on your press? if more than 2. you could put a fan on the other side of the press pointed at a pallet. A little viscosity modifier in each color can help slow down build up/kiss off or mudding up of the screens. I would print that red last if wet on wet on a base, if your seps allow it. I would flash if it makes the print look better.


----------



## Scotten (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies:

Using a manual 6/6 (old Chapparel) It's a beast and it just beats me up. But, I am a hobbyist and don't want to get a new press so I make it work.

Flashing past tacky and by the time the platen gets around to me it is cool.

Burned a new black screen. Went from 125 to 180. Helped and then added some more off contact.
Added "viscosity modifier" to each color. The print got better but I still have some sticking from color to color. I have nice flat prints but by the time I finish I have muddled prints. They were okay (especially since I was printing for my bro-in-law, ha!).

I am not happy with the prints. I need to pay for a tensionometer because the prints are more crisp on the outside but snap and give me non crisp edges. I am assuming poor tension.

I was not aware of the silicone spray.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Why not just flash in between colors. I rarely print wet on wet on top of an underbase unless its simulated process.


----------



## Scotten (May 17, 2010)

> Why not just flash in between colors. I rarely print wet on wet on top of an underbase unless its simulated process.


It takes so long if you have to flash so much. I guess that's why. I did make a few prints where flashed my underboss and then printed 3colors, flashed, and then printed the last 2. It just seems like I should be able to print plastisol wet on wet and not have this problem.

The shirt was a dark grey so I needed the underboss. I did a print on a light grey without any underbase and it came out great. The darker shirt would not let me print without the underbase.


----------



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey there,
Send me picture of artwork and i will,
Help you

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotten (May 17, 2010)

I'd like to send a photo but I don't seem to have those privileges right now. Guess I have not posted enough on the Forum because I do not have that option anywhere. It should be in Additional Options or even Advanced but no option appears to post a photo. I really don't have a photo hosting site either. When I can post I will.

Thx


----------

